# Please help! Need some info



## Natascha (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello all! I really hope that someone will read this and help me out with some much needed advice and info 
My husband and I are in the process of immigrating to Toronto, Canada. My husband is a contract manager in the construction industry with +- 13 years experience. We are in the process of securing a job for him but need some advice from someone in the industry, what is a good market related salary for someone in this type of senior role in construction? We have 3 young children, one being only a few months old so I will be a stay at home Mom. We need to know if his salary will be enough to sustain our family as I will not be working for the next few years. 
If anyone is willing to help me out with some info on the following questions I would be VERY grateful!

-What would a monthly grocery bill be for a family of 2 adults and 3 children under the age of 5?
-What is a good estimate for renting a 3 bedroom home or town house in Scarborough or Don Valley Village?
-How much are utility bills ie electricity and water, heating, phone and Internet etc per month?

Basicly we need to establish if we can live a semi comfortable life on one income until I can work again.

If anyone knows what a market related salary is for a Contract/Project manager in construction is that would be great too!!!

We are happy to receive any and all info and advice that would help make our journey easier!

Thanks 
Natascha


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Natascha said:


> Hello all! I really hope that someone will read this and help me out with some much needed advice and info
> My husband and I are in the process of immigrating to Toronto, Canada. My husband is a contract manager in the construction industry with +- 13 years experience. We are in the process of securing a job for him but need some advice from someone in the industry, what is a good market related salary for someone in this type of senior role in construction? We have 3 young children, one being only a few months old so I will be a stay at home Mom. We need to know if his salary will be enough to sustain our family as I will not be working for the next few years.
> If anyone is willing to help me out with some info on the following questions I would be VERY grateful!
> 
> ...


A Project Manager's salary I think, would be in the $85-120k range.. A three bedroom house would probably be $1,800-2,400 p/m. 
There's no easy answer to the question re utility bills. They are all dependent on usage and with three young children they will be on the higher side.


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Natasha

Auld yin is right on the money. I work for a Canada wide construction company and would be interested to speak to your husband before he accepts any offers. A senior PM would be earning in the $100,000 to $120,000 range but he may be at more of an operations manager level which could put in slightly higher. My email is [email protected] if you want any more detail. We have quite a few South Africans on the workforce already so I am sure you would be right at home!

Regards
Ian


----------



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

Natascha, check www.kijiji.ca for home rentals. Scarborough is definitely cheaper than the Don Valley area.


----------



## nataliehahn (May 26, 2012)

headzred said:


> Natascha, check Free Kijiji Canada Classifieds | Free Ads | Petites Annonces Gratuites for home rentals. Scarborough is definitely cheaper than the Don Valley area.


Another site for home rentals is viewit.ca
I wouldn't advise Scarborough


----------



## Mr_Fryup (Mar 24, 2012)

We have found realtor.ca to be the best place for finding accommodation.

Good luck with the move!


----------



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

You might also want to check www.realtor.ca , especially if you want a house instead of an apartment.


----------



## nataliehahn (May 26, 2012)

Realtor.ca is a great tool yes, just remember that the listing agent always works on the seller/landlord's behalf and will always negotiate the best deal/terms for their client, not for you.


----------



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

Natalie is right about that. I prefer kijiji for house hunting because of that.


----------



## nataliehahn (May 26, 2012)

headzred said:


> Natalie is right about that. I prefer kijiji for house hunting because of that.


If you see something on realtor.ca that you are interested in, best to get your own Agent/Realtor who will negotiate on your behalf. It doesn't cost you anything, the seller/landlord pays the fee.


----------

